# Got copies of labs--but what do they mean?



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

So, I finally got copies of my labs. Some of the numbers I'd posted before were slightly inaccurate (recalled from memory or written down wrong when they told me over the phone, I guess). I'm acutely aware of what my TSH should be and what it means (!) and I know my antibodies were high, but I'm a little unclear on the others. If anyone would like to glance over them and give me their impressions, I'd really (really!) appreciate it.

The labs from 2011 were before I had my thyroid tested. I was seeing the doctor because I was having stomach pain (which has vanished since I started Synthroid!).

10/7/2011:

Neutro: 75.2 (42-75) High
Lymph: 16.2 (21-51) Low
Mono: 7.2 (2-13)
Eos: 1.3 (1-10)
Baso: 0.1 (0-2)

Absolute Lymph: 0.8 (1.0-5.0) High

Glucose: 100 (70-99) High

8/21/2012:

TSH: 4.948 (0.55-4.78) High

Late Semptember (labs from ER I don't have in front of me):

TSH: 7.8

10/4/2012 (had no idea they did T3 & T4!):

TSH: 3.973
Thyroxine: 6.9 (4.5-12.0)
Triiodothyronine: 78 (60-170)

Neutro: 66.3
Lymph: 23.3
Mono: 8.4
Eos: 1.7
Baso: 0.1

10/11/2012:

EBV Anitbodies, Chronic Active
EBV Ab to Viral Capsid Ag IgG: 3.67 High
EBV Ab to Early Antigen IgG: 1.14 High
EBV Ab to Nuclear Antigen IgG: 2.14 High
(<=0.90 negative)
(for some reason there are three results for these tests, but they're all similar)

Neutro: 74.2
Lymph: 16.5 Low
Mono: 7.3
Eos: 1.4
Baso: 0.3

10/23/2012:

TPO Ab: 109.0 High (<35)

12/13/2012:

TSH: 2.514

2/14/13:

TSH: 0.115 Low
Thyroxine (free): 1.47 (0.65-1.52)

RBC Folate: 703 (>366)

Ferritin: 15.9 (13-150) (???)
Iron: 68 (26-164)
Iron binding capacity unsaturated: 252 (162-406)
Iron binding capacity, total: 320 (259-492)
Transferrin Saturation %: 21 (8.9-40.5)

Neutro: 72.0
Lymph: 18.2 Low
Mono: 8.1
Eos: 1.3
Baso: 0.2

3/21/13:

TSH: 0.165

There's other stuff, but I feel like this is the most significant information. I already know my thyroid is nuts, but I'm mainly worried about the lymphocytes being low most of the time. I'm not an expert on ferritin but mine was low-normal and I'm not sure what that means, either. Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've cut and pasted the labs that I want to comment on.


> 8/21/2012:
> 
> TSH: 4.948 (0.55-4.78) High
> 
> ...


You should supplement with iron. It's cheap, buy something OTC

Hmmm, your TSH went hyper.

Next test needs to be TSI to determine what is happening.

Have you had a TSI?

Are you on any medication?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> I've cut and pasted the labs that I want to comment on.
> 
> You should supplement with iron. It's cheap, buy something OTC
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I'll get some iron. I'm on Synthroid 25mcg. I was on 75mcg when my TSH was 0.115, and on 50mcg when it was 0.165. Not sure if I was on too much or if my thyroid just freaked out.

I haven't had a TSI. Off meds, I was hypo, so I guess they didn't see a point in checking it.

They're FINALLY referring me to an endo so I'm trying to figure out what to ask for when I go.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> So, I finally got copies of my labs. Some of the numbers I'd posted before were slightly inaccurate (recalled from memory or written down wrong when they told me over the phone, I guess). I'm acutely aware of what my TSH should be and what it means (!) and I know my antibodies were high, but I'm a little unclear on the others. If anyone would like to glance over them and give me their impressions, I'd really (really!) appreciate it.
> 
> The labs from 2011 were before I had my thyroid tested. I was seeing the doctor because I was having stomach pain (which has vanished since I started Synthroid!).
> 
> ...


Low Lymphocytes in autoimmune disorders and other things. You may read about it here.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

Your ferritin needs some help also.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And.....................; are not your doctors running any of the tests listed below?

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Are you being treated for the EBV at this time?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> Low Lymphocytes in autoimmune disorders and other things. You may read about it here.
> http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test
> 
> Your ferritin needs some help also.
> ...


Thank you, Andros, for your response and for the links. Don't know why my doctor's lab has such a dodgy reference range for ferritin... yikes. Guess I should take some iron.

I had my TPO done once, in October (it was 109). FT3 & T4 were also done, but not repeatedly. I'm being referred to an endocrinologist (finally!!!!!!!! :anim_32 and I'm going to push for more bloodwork, ultrasound, etc. once I do see him/her. (Still don't know when yet. Getting treatment for this thyroid mess is slow goin'.)

I was never treated for EBV. My doctor implied that there wasn't really anything to do.


----------

